# Asus Silent Square EVO Fan Speed drops under FULL LOAD



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

I have the Q-Fan Control enabled. 
I have been noticing that when ever the CPU is running on full load the Fan speed drops down from 1800 RPM to 1500 RPM. 

The fan is at full speed around 2300RPM when Q-Fan Control disabled. When enabled i have never seen the Fan going above 1800RPM, but drops when CPU stress is run. 

How ever the temperatures for Cores do not exceed 60 and for CPU 45 degrees Celsius on full load. 

I have my Q6600 G0 running @ 333x9=3.0GHz.

It is normal for the Silent Square EVO behave that way?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

If there are no overheating issues with it enabled, I wouldn't worry. It is obviously setting it to an appropriate speed for the temps. I suppose the smartfan setting in the BIOS might confuse the poor Q-Fan setup if it was enabled though. Try turning it off through your BIOS, then try Q-fan again.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

I don;t have Smart Fan option. I disabled/enabled the Q-Fan, but no positive result. 

I guess so it is because of I'm running on the Silent Mode. If I put on Performance mode then it might work. 

Thanks!


----------

